# dataone in linux



## maddy_in65 (Apr 4, 2008)

Please help me to establish a bb connection in ubuntu. I know already there is a post regarding this but now i am not able to find it. please help me.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 4, 2008)

Open Console and enter this command 
	
	



```
sudo pppoeconf
```
Follow the wizard that comes out in a blue background.
If u select the option to start dataone automatically then it will start during the boot. Otherwise, enter 
	
	



```
pon dsl-provider
```
 to start Dataone and 
	
	



```
poff -a
```
 to terminate the connection. 

Thanks rahimveron, I overlooked sudo as I am always in superuser mode.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 4, 2008)

^ Use 
	
	



```
sudo pppoeconf
```
 and the rest is easy. How ever enter yourusername@dataone as your username without .in


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 4, 2008)

maddy_in65 said:


> Please help me to establish a bb connection in ubuntu. I know already there is a post regarding this but now i am not able to find it. please help me.



If, only you looked at the stickies in the Open Source section, 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21171


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 6, 2008)

I tried to setup data one in ubuntu but it gives me this error. please check and suggest.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 6, 2008)

make sure ur lan interface is up(eth0).u can see that by running "ifconfig" in terminal.


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2008)

Am I the only person who uses an always on connection  . I plugged in my router and Voila I had access to the internet.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 6, 2008)

You must be using bridged mode.
And you definitely aren't the only one using always on connection, not even in BSNL users out here


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 6, 2008)

guys i am noob to linux. so i dont know how to configure the BB in linux, i also want to configure wifi in linux, so please help me in detail


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 6, 2008)

Did you try the above steps  ?


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 6, 2008)

yes, i already tried the above steps. the screenshot shows the error message.
Please help me


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 7, 2008)

Please reply, no answer


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2008)

can you open a terminal and post the output of the command 

```
ifconfig
```
?
you can select the output from the terminal using left mouse button pressed.no need to upload screenshots .


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

I had the same prob in linux mint,

configure ur connection via the network settings,

Use these commands:- (Must be root)

sudo sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.10
sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1




Then type 192.168.1.1 in ur browser and make the authentication mode "AUTO" in WAN settings.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 8, 2008)

mehulved said:


> You must be using bridged mode.
> And you definitely aren't the only one using always on connection, not even in BSNL users out here




He is using PPPoE/PPPoA mode as he gets connected whenever he starts the router. In Bridge Mode, user has to start a connection using appropriate commands from the OS.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hello prakash, this is terminal output of ifconfig command.

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:00:1A:73:99  

UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
       Interrupt:10 



eth130    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:00:6C:4E:0C:2B  

inet addr:192.168.0.2  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

 inet6 addr: fe80::200:6cff:fe4e:c2b/64 Scope:Link

UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

RX packets:122 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

TX packets:167 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

RX bytes:71475 (69.7 KB)  TX bytes:21446 (20.9 KB)
          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x6000 




I have tried conf as suggested by rahul. but still not working. I am using netgear router. So its IP is 192.168.0.1


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

Im not sure which one of them is your NIC ,

OK, try this:-
sudo sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.10
sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1

If this also doesnt work, instead of "1" in "eth1" substitute "130" in its place and try.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2008)

^do u have your router configured for always ON broadband?
then,
you should add "sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1"
try!
what do u do in window$?do u have to dial from windows to connect to broadband?
OR
when u boot into window$,it is already connected to internet?


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 8, 2008)

yes i have configured my router to always on mode. Currently i am connected to it via Wi fi mode. i have tried to add default GW as netgear IP, it shows me this error

madworld@Madworld:~$ sudo route add default gw 192.168.0.1

SIOCADDRT: File exists.

I dont need to dial anything as it is a router. when i start router and my lappy, i get connected automatically.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2008)

...then try:

```
sudo /etc/init.d/dhcdbd restart
```
then try in a terminal whether ur able to ping google.

```
ping 76.162.89.197
```


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks praka for the gr8 help, the above command works for me. can u please explain what does this command do.

Now i want to use net by using wifi the below is the output of command

madworld@madworld:~ lspci -v
00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0547 (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0548 (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0542 (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 10
        I/O ports at 3080 
        I/O ports at 3040 
        I/O ports at 3000 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0541 (rev a2)
        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.3 Co-processor: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0543 (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11
        Memory at f6200000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at f6486000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at f6489000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:04.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055e (rev a2) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17
        Memory at f6487000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:04.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055f (rev a2) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16
        Memory at f6489400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:06.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0560 (rev a1) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] 
        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] 
        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] 
        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [disabled] 
        I/O ports at 30c0 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 22
        Memory at f6480000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0561 (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=64
        Memory behind bridge: f6100000-f61fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0550 (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18
        I/O ports at 30f0 
        I/O ports at 30e4 
        I/O ports at 30e8 
        I/O ports at 30e0 
        I/O ports at 30d0 
        Memory at f6484000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 054c (rev a2)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19
        Memory at f6488000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]
        I/O ports at 30f8 
        Memory at f6489c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Memory at f6489800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0
        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff
        Memory behind bridge: f2000000-f3ffffff
        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000f0000000-00000000f1ffffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0563 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0
        Memory behind bridge: f6000000-f60fffff
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0531 (rev a2) (prog-if 00 [VGA])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20
        Memory at f5000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]
        Memory at f4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]
        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 50000000 [disabled] [size=128K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller
        Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control
        Flags: fast devsel
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:05.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C832 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 05) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 5
        Memory at f6100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:05.1 Generic system peripheral [0805]: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 22)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 7
        Memory at f6100800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:05.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C843 MMC Host Controller (rev 12)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at f6100c00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:05.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 12)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at f6101000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

02:05.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 12)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30cf
        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
        Memory at f6101400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) 
        Capabilities: <access denied>

03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 1375
        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 21
        Memory at f6000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]
        Capabilities: <access denied>


----------



## maddy_in65 (Apr 13, 2008)

Please help me regarding wireless lan setup. My restricted drivers setup shows it it in use.


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 13, 2008)

this should help you
*help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs


----------

